# Help with setting up RAID 1 on Ubuntu.



## pmartiz (Dec 7, 2007)

I am trying to install RAID on Ubuntu. I have a server I am trying to salvage from scrap. I already have the hardware and two 160GB and I thought Ubuntu would be a good (as in free) operating system to use for this server. I would like to setup RAID 1 on the hard drives. I know some Linux, but I still consider myself a beginner. Could some one help me setting up Ubuntu as a server and RAID on Ubuntu?


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Google is your friend.

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2094
http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid.html


----------



## pmartiz (Dec 7, 2007)

I have read both of these and I am in the process of using these two processes. However, these are for Ubuntu 5.10 and I was wondering if anyone had the procedures for Ubuntu 7? Also, when I tried the steps in the first URL they did not work for my version of Ubuntu 7.10.


----------

